# Bent Axle Diagnosed



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

All, a few weeks ago I mentioned that I noticed uneven tire wear on the passenger side rear tire on the outside edge. I had my dealer Holman RV look at the issue while performing periodic axle maintenance and break adjustment service. They called me back and said they determined the axle was bent. They said to replace the axle would cost right over $1,000.00 (parts and labor).

My questions are:

1) Is this a reasonable diagnosis of "bent axle" given the uneven tire wear on the passenger side rear tire on the outside edge?

2) Is this a reasonable price to expect for replacing the axle including parts and labor?

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - Yes

2 - Ouch. From a dealer maybe but I would say thanks but no thanks and take it to a suspension shop. I am positive it would be less for them to replace the axle and you could have them inspect it and they may be able to correct the bend for MUCH less than replacement.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> All, a few weeks ago I mentioned that I noticed uneven tire wear on the passenger side rear tire on the outside edge. I had my dealer Holman RV look at the issue while performing periodic axle maintenance and break adjustment service. They called me back and said they determined the axle was bent. They said to replace the axle would cost right over $1,000.00 (parts and labor).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Bluegrass, I'm from Northern KY as well. Check out Haskins Hitchin Post. They are family owned, and are an authored Dexter dealer. Their prices are reasonable and they do good work from my experience.
I had them re-pack my bearings and adjust my brakes on my 312BH in February this year. They are honest, and are only about 15 miles from Newport.

I'm with Andy, I would check around before having Holman do this work, you might get it done cheaper/quicker and by people with a bit more knowledge. Added their phone # and web link below.

Haskins Hitchen Post 513-542-1733


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I had some work done at Holman's Service Department when we bought our new 301BQ. I was very disappointed with their work, they are either incompetent or don't give a damn. I would look someplace else as others have said.

DAN


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

I called Haskins Hitchen Post for a rough quote and they asked me if the trailer has leaf springs or torsion. They also asked what the capacity of the axles is. I dont seem to have that information with me, does anyone know the answers to those 2 questions?

This is fantastic advice everyone. Special thank you to Joeymac from NKY on the referral.

Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

If you have a digital camera, either on your phone or otherwise, just crawl under your trailer and find the axle ID sticker/plate. Take a photo of the sticker. All the information concerning the axle is on that. While you're out by the trailer snap a shot of the tires and their mounting suspension to the trailer. Leaf springs are "smiley" faces with the wheel in the middle and the ends of each smile attached to the trailer frame. My guess is you have leaf springs. I have found that taking a photo of hard to read items ie. id plates , circuit diagrams help me "copy" the part number or other numbers more accurately than my not so trusty pencil and paper.









You will be fine to contact a suspension shop. IMHO. They specialize and most RV service centers are going to be more expensive and less experienced. I am curious. How do you bend your axle spindles? Can you remember one particularly bumpy road when you were carrying extra weight? Just wondered. Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> I called Haskins Hitchen Post for a rough quote and they asked me if the trailer has leaf springs or torsion. They also asked what the capacity of the axles is. I dont seem to have that information with me, does anyone know the answers to those 2 questions?
> 
> This is fantastic advice everyone. Special thank you to Joeymac from NKY on the referral.
> 
> Thanks again, Kevin


Leaf spring and most likely 3500 pound axles. Keystone only puts on just enough axle to meet minimum requirements.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Leedek said:


> If you have a digital camera, either on your phone or otherwise, just crawl under your trailer and find the axle ID sticker/plate. Take a photo of the sticker. All the information concerning the axle is on that. While you're out by the trailer snap a shot of the tires and their mounting suspension to the trailer. Leaf springs are "smiley" faces with the wheel in the middle and the ends of each smile attached to the trailer frame. My guess is you have leaf springs. I have found that taking a photo of hard to read items ie. id plates , circuit diagrams help me "copy" the part number or other numbers more accurately than my not so trusty pencil and paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the TT is on our dealer lot in storage. I will definitely be taking photos the next time I get to the TT, I can see how this will be helpful. I will go with Leaf spring and 3500 pound axles for now.

Im not quite sure how the axle was "bent". We have put 14,000 miles on the TT since buying 12 months ago. It was pre-owned when we bought it, so its always possible the previous owner bent the axle.

There have been a couple times during our use of the TT where we had to slowly roll up onto and over a curb to get out of a parking lot. Its not something we wanted to do, but in our early days, we werent as good at maneuvering, but we always knew when the curb was coming so we went very slow. Is that something that can "bend" an axle? How much punishment can they take? Should i avoid these curb situations at all costs?

Thank you!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Contact a Large Truck alinment shop they probably can fix, straighten, it. Also if it isnt eating tires it may be that your wheel bearings are loose, that can cause excessive tire wear.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Contact a Large Truck alinment shop they probably can fix, straighten, it. Also if it isnt eating tires it may be that your wheel bearings are loose, that can cause excessive tire wear.


X2. It would be much cheaper to have the axle straightened then to replace it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I mite add that if you pulled your TT 14000 miles without replaceing the tire several times the axel isnt bent, there may be some other issue like loose wheel bearings but I really doubt that the axel is bent unless you hung it on something your last trip, but you should have knew that something happened. Good Luck.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I mite add that if you pulled your TT 14000 miles without replaceing the tire several times the axel isnt bent, there may be some other issue like loose wheel bearings but I really doubt that the axel is bent unless you hung it on something your last trip, but you should have knew that something happened. Good Luck.


I regularly (along with several others I know) get 30K miles out of a set of ST tires before they are worn enough for replacement, and I don't let them get worn down all the way. If one tire is showing excessive wear in 14K miles, something is not correct and needs to be fixed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> I mite add that if you pulled your TT 14000 miles without replaceing the tire several times the axel isnt bent, there may be some other issue like loose wheel bearings but I really doubt that the axel is bent unless you hung it on something your last trip, but you should have knew that something happened. Good Luck.


I regularly (along with several others I know) get 30K miles out of a set of ST tires before they are worn enough for replacement, and I don't let them get worn down all the way. If one tire is showing excessive wear in 14K miles, something is not correct and needs to be fixed.
[/quote]

i concur with others comments .....

i would also look at how bad the nylon spring bushings are worn or if they are there ....as well as the spring shackle mount - betting both - bushing is shot and shackle is showing oblong wear.... I would also bet the springs are almost flat and have outlived their usefulness.

i would replace with dexter ez flex and also go up one spring rating while doing any of the work required....


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I mite add that if you pulled your TT 14000 miles without replaceing the tire several times the axel isnt bent, there may be some other issue like loose wheel bearings but I really doubt that the axel is bent unless you hung it on something your last trip, but you should have knew that something happened. Good Luck.


I regularly (along with several others I know) get 30K miles out of a set of ST tires before they are worn enough for replacement, and I don't let them get worn down all the way. If one tire is showing excessive wear in 14K miles, something is not correct and needs to be fixed.
[/quote]

i concur with others comments .....

i would also look at how bad the nylon spring bushings are worn or if they are there ....as well as the spring shackle mount - betting both - bushing is shot and shackle is showing oblong wear.... I would also bet the springs are almost flat and have outlived their usefulness.

i would replace with dexter ez flex and also go up one spring rating while doing any of the work required....
[/quote]

X2 on checking the bushings and shackle links. I replaced mine with wet bolts and HD dexter shackle links at about 5K miles. the plastic bushings were GONE in 5K miles and the side links were already starting to go oblong. Now 15K miles later the suspension is in fine shape with the wet bolts and the HD shackle plates. they are over twice the thickness of the factory plates and the bronze bushings if kept greased will go virtually forever.

I could see how Worn bushings and shackles could let the axle move around and result in tire wear.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks KTMRacer. I searched the web and found this link Wet Bolt HD Dexter Install . This looks like the Cadillac of shackle mods. I just may have to convince myself and the DW. I need to check my flex-mounts to see if they can convince me. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i would upgrade the springs while you have it up on blocks.....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

clarkely said:


> i would upgrade the springs while you have it up on blocks.....


X2 - Dan
X3 - Helen
X4 - Brandon
X5 - Rebecca
X6 - Dazee
X7 - Storm
X8 - Bandit

If you are taking the time to upgrade your suspension, replace everything with heavy duty equipment. The parts are relatively cheap. Leaf springs are about $30-$40 a piece. CHANGE THEM and upgrade to a five leaf spring.

DAN


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

This is all very helpful. Unfortunately we live in an urban area without driveways... also I dont have the confidence to repair/replace items dealing with the axles considering an error could be catostrophic (ill work on interior stuff all day).

I would guess the Haskins Hichen Post Trailer Center location could perform these upgrades.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> This is all very helpful. Unfortunately we live in an urban area without driveways... also I dont have the confidence to repair/replace items dealing with the axles considering an error could be catostrophic (ill work on interior stuff all day).
> 
> I would guess the Haskins Hichen Post Trailer Center location could perform these upgrades.


Bluegrass, any update on your situation ?


----------

